
What Dwarf Fortress Taught Me About Startups - justinwr
https://blog.opsee.com/what-dwarf-fortress-taught-me-about-startups-30800ea98324?gi=6684b391fd0e#.x0ivmty7e
======
thelonelygod
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11520407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11520407)

~~~
justinwr
Whoops.

